# o bus



## uiop

_Hello, I know it is* o autocarro* in Portuguese but I have found *o bus* in the dictionary, too, but I don't know if o bus is used as well or it is obsolete, rare. Do people understand o bus? Thanks. _


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forum, 

Do you mean ''obus''? Because that is a different thing.

obus =  howitzer
 [Do checo haufnice, 'máquina de lançar pedras', pelo alemão Haubnitze, Haubitze e pelo obus.]

 1.     Pequena peça de artilharia, semelhante a um morteiro comprido. 
 2.     P. ext.  Bomba ou granada lançada pelo obus.


----------



## Brass

Hi,

The word "bus" may be translated into Portuguese as 
autocarro - in Portugal 
ônibus      - in Brazil.

Both being masculine nouns, they are preceded by the article "o".


----------



## almufadado

uiop said:


> _Hello, I know it is* o autocarro* in Portuguese but I have found *o bus* in the dictionary, too, but I don't know if o bus is used as well or it is obsolete, rare. Do people understand o bus? Thanks. _



"Autocarro" is used in European Portuguese only. 

*"The* bus" -> "O autocarro" 

This a urban public transportation vehicle. In Lisbon (Lisboa) , as in other cities, there are priority lanes reserved for public transportation called *"Faixa do bus"*, that translates as "Bus lane", method taken from the common European guidelines relating to road signs and traffic. 

So it's common to hear :

- Não podes ir pelo *bus* (pela *faixa do bus*) que a multa é enorme ! -> - You can't take the bus lane 'cause the fine is huge !

I say "bus" that sounds "bâz" in portuguese, but most people read it in portuguese "bus" with a strong "u".


----------



## fernandobn97007

Here in Rio de Janeiro people sometimes say for fun "vou pegar um "*bus*um" meaning taking a bus. Some streets also have Bus written on the ground for the bus lanes (ônibus would be large for that purpose).


----------



## okporip

fernandobn97007 said:


> Here in Rio de Janeiro people sometimes say for fun "vou pegar um "*bus*um" meaning taking a bus - _or "um *bus*ão", in São Paulo_.


----------



## uiop

So, can I say: Vamos de bus. (Let's take the bus.)

Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> "Autocarro" is used in European Portuguese only.


 
Pois. Em Angola e Moçambique era e suponho - que ainda será - o '_machimbombo_' (também '_maximbombo_'), que alguns dizem ser uma corruptela do inglês _'machine pump'_ .


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Pois. Em Angola e Moçambique era e suponho - que ainda será - o '_machimbombo_' (também '_maximbombo_'), que alguns dizem ser uma corruptela do inglês _'machine pump'_ .




Interessante!  Talvez isso (a corruptela) tenha origem no Recife?   Aqui, no começo do século XX, tínhamos as *maxambombas*:


Da Wikipedia:



> Maxambomba (corruptela de Machine pump) era um veículo de transporte de passageiros constituído de uma pequena locomotiva, cuja cabine não tinha coberta, que puxava dois ou três vagões, de um ou dois andares.
> 
> A maxambomba do Recife, inaugurada em 1867, foi o primeiro trem urbano da América Latina.





Aliás, uma das principais pontes do centro do Recife, (a Duarte Coelho) é conhecida (pelos mais antigos) como "antiga *Ponte da Maxambomba*", que ficava no mesmo lugar e fazia parte de um dos itinerários das maxambombas. 


"_No tempo da maxambomba_":



> Com 22 quilômetros de trilhos e 20 estações, a maxambomba durou até 1914 – em alguns ramais ela só foi aposentada em 1919. Em seu lugar entraram os bondes elétricos.




http://www.revistapesquisa.fapesp.br/index.php?art=3147&bd=1&pg=1&lg=



Mas, voltando pro assunto do tópico, no Recife, hoje, "*ônibus*" é "*ônibus*" mesmo.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Interessante! Talvez isso (a corruptela) tenha origem no Recife?


 
É difícil de dizer. Também há quem diga que o termo foi levado de Portugal para as colónias, o que vai a favor da origem no inglês. A utilização do termo em Lisboa está documentada nos finais do século XIX, inícios do XX (o machimbombo da Estrela, que fazia basicamente o percurso do actual eléctrico 28, acabou em 1913): vide artigo da _'Illustração Portugueza_" em http://blog.tiagosoares.org/category/historia/. 
A outra possibilidade é de uma origem africana, que me parece mais improvável, essencialmente porque este tipo de transporte foi introduzido e explorado em Portigal e nas colónias por companhias inglesas (a actual '_Carris_', que explora o transporte público de Lisboa, apesar de ter tido origem no Rio de Janeiro, foi durante a maior parte do tempo que vai de 1872 até à nacionalização em 1975 uma subsidiária da _'Lisbon Electric Tramway',_ uma companhia inglesa, e o mesmo sucedeu noutras partes, incluindo Moçambique, onde a influência britânica era tanta que até se conduzia - e conduz - pela esquerda). 
De resto, inicialmente a tracção dalguns elevadores (funiculares) de Lisboa, hoje movidos a electricidade, era feita por contrapesos de água, que eram cheios por bombas mecânicas, o que também abona a favor da origem inglesa (a tal _'machine pump'_). 
O machimbombo da Estrela, a que faz referência o artigo da '_Illustração_' era, segundo este artigo, movido por cabo (como os tramways de S. Francisco), mas, estranhamente, nas fotos não são visíveis, entre os carris, as calhas por onde aquele passava. Mesmo que o sistema de tracção fosse outro, é possível que a designação já se tivesse então generalizado. O curioso é que a designação tivesse desaparecido de Portugal (já não se usava, seguramente, nos anos 50), mas tenha sobrevivido nas ex-colónias.
Contra a hipótese da origem no Recife vai o facto de o império colonial português ser, propositadamente, muitíssimo fechado a investimento e influências doutros países. Tenho ideia de a presença brasileira ser escassíssima. Mas, claro, nada disto é certo.

P.S. : Não vejam isto como uma provocação e muito menos um convite ao retomar duma discussão que já não tem muito sentido, mas os adversários do acordo ortográfico fariam bem em dar uma olhada neste artigo da _'Illustração Portugueza'_ e ver como se escrevia por cá há um século atrás.


----------



## almufadado

Segundo a enciclopédia Luso-Brasileira "Maxambomba":



Veiculo velho e tosco. Pesado carro de dois pavimentosque se usou pouco tempo em Porto Alegre.
Caminho de ferro (cita "O Moleque Ricardo" de J.lins Rego)
O tronco humano (cita "Geringonça carioca" de Raul Pederneiras)
Ferro de engomar
Pertinho está a "Maxamba" que é uma propriedade rural em Moçambique


Já "Maximbombo ":


Trem de Lisboa
Ascensor mecânico, usado em ladeiras íngremes
Cf. (Confira) Maxambomba

Pertinho está "Maximba" que é uma exclamação indolente dos Zulos que significa escremento...  a proverbial "Merda".

Quanto a "bus" as entradas são interessantes :


Designação na Índia Portuguesa dos cereais, vegetais e ervas comestíveis.
Sevícolas brasileiros que habitavam a região sul do Maranhão. Viviam da caça e da pesca e eram intratáveis.
Usada na locução adverbial "nem chus nem bus"
Como interjeição para impor silêncio "Bus ! homem - bradou... pondo o dedo sobre os lábios"(Arnaldo Gama).


Ou seja, isto tudo para justificar que o rapaz não pode dizer "maximbomba",  

Em Portugal, na cidade você pergunta " Vamos de autocarro ou de metro ?"
Ao que lhe respondem :
-> Eu vou de autocarro que fica lá mesmo à porta
-> eu vou de metro que é mais rápido 
-> eu vou a pé que é mais saudável


----------



## sucuruiuba

Também já ouvi muito a expressão "Vou de GOL".

GOL = Grande Ônibus Lotado.

É uma alusão ao veículo modelo GOL, da Volkswagen.


----------



## almufadado

sucuruiuba said:


> Também já ouvi muito a expressão "Vou de GOL".
> 
> GOL = Grande Ônibus Lotado.
> 
> É uma alusão ao veículo modelo GOL, da Volkswagen.



Aqui nós vamos " de enlatados"

No autocarro ou no metro lotado alguém diz "Agora sei como se sentem as sardinhas dentro da lata !"


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Também há quem diga que o termo foi levado de Portugal para as colónias



Pode ser.  Segundo a Wikipedia, já no séc XVII, existia o Engenho Maxambomba (do português Salvador Correia de Sá e Benevides) em Nova Iguaçu, Rio de Janeiro.  Como também, o rio Maxambomba e a Serra de Maxambomba.  Todos deviam seu nome a:



> Maxambomba  é o nome de um mecanismo de tração, operado sobre um ou dois trilhos, utilizado na época do Brasil *colonial* pelos senhores de engenho para assentar uma carga com segurança sobre a *embarcação *destinada para fazer o transporte fluvial da produção do Engenho.


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nova_Igua%C3%A7u


Houaiss dá realmente origem controversa.


O site http://www.tramz.com/br/re/re.html, de Allen Morrison, confirma a data de 1867 e fala sobre uma associação do termo com embarcação fluvial:



> Recife was also the second city in Brazil, after Rio de Janeiro, to operate steam locomotives on its streets and was allegedly the first city in the world  to use locomotives designed specifically for that purpose. The steam tramways in both Rio de Janeiro and Recife were called "*maxambombas*" – after the little railed carriages used to load cargo onto *riverboats*. (It is uncertain whether the word was used to designate the locomotive, the passenger car, or the whole train.)


E Morrison publica várias fotos e descrições dos "_trams_" do Recife: http://www.tramz.com/br/re/re00.html A primeira (de 1866-1870, by Manning Wardle & Co.) parece muito com a da _Illustração Portugueza_




Carfer said:


> A utilização do termo em Lisboa está documentada nos finais do século XIX, inícios do XX (o machimbombo da Estrela, que fazia basicamente o percurso do actual eléctrico 28, acabou em 1913)



Como a inauguração dos trilhos urbanos no Recife se deu em 1867 - documentado na edição do _Diario de Pernambuco_ - http://www.pernambuco.com/diario/2001/02/05/especial5_0.html - ("_O jornal mais antigo em circulação da América latina_" ) - acho que a popularização do termo no Recife teve início à mesma época: fins do séc. XIX.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> P.S. : Não vejam isto como uma provocação e muito  menos um convite ao retomar duma discussão que já não tem muito sentido,  mas os adversários do acordo ortográfico fariam bem em dar uma olhada  neste artigo da _'Illustração Portugueza'_ e ver como se escrevia por cá há um século atrás.



Mas esta, sem dúvida, foi a melhor parte!     Recomendo a todos lerem descrição das aventuras dos usuários dos  machimbombos em http://blog.tiagosoares.org/category/historia/.  Uma palhinha:



> ...e uma dama de abas avantajadas ou de penacho hirto tinha de se  pôr de cabeça de banda ou de cocoras, para poderem entrar.  E havia  sempre logar!  Por mais cheio que fosse, nunca ficava ninguém em terra  (...)  mecher, nem ao menos para tirar o lenço e limpar o suor que lhe  camarinhava a cara em bagas aflitivas! (...)
> O mais engraçado, porém, era á noite, quando o cheiro detestável da  acetilene, escapada a uma combustão imperfeita, fazia olhar de soslaio,  umas para as outras, as pessoas que não lhe conheciam a procedência e a  tomavam por suspeita. (...)
> aqui, dando uma guinada medonha (...) baldeando os passageiros uns por  cima dos outros; acolá, parando de repente, por um dos mil desarranjos a  que estava sujeito, e fazendo os passageiros o resto do trajeto a pé  sem direito a reembolso nem a um pedido de desculpa, ao menos!



Acabou com toda minha visão romântica do tempo dos bondes..

Tudo a ver com o nosso GOL, de que *sucuruiuba* lembrou bem.


----------



## Audie

almufadado said:


> Pertinho está "Maximba" que é uma exclamação  indolente dos Zulos que significa escremento...  a proverbial "Merda".


Você sempre surpreendente! 



almufadado said:


> Usada na locução adverbial "*nem chus nem bus*"


Bem lembrado!



almufadado said:


> Ou seja, isto tudo para justificar que o rapaz não pode dizer "maximbomba"



Isso!  Nem em Portugal, nem no Brasil e nem na África!  Quem imaginaria  que, aportando por aqui atrás de um pequeno "_bus_", ele fosse topar com  "_machimbombos_" ?


----------



## uiop

So far I really haven't understood what the difference is between *bus *and *autocarro*. I am sorry, my question might be really megadifficult.


----------



## Alentugano

uiop said:


> So far I really haven't understood what the difference is between *bus *and *autocarro*. I am sorry, my question might be really megadifficult.


 
You'll find the word BUS marking the bus lanes, in the city streets, that's all!
The word for bus is ônibus (Brazil) or autocarro (Portugal).


----------



## almufadado

uiop said:


> So far I really haven't understood what the difference is between *bus *and *autocarro*. I am sorry, my question might be really megadifficult.



Another difference, other from the  ones Alentugano pointed out are magnificently simple :

On one hand you have "Bus" is the English word for "Autocarro" .

Na outra mão tem "Autocarro" que é a palavra Portuguesa para "Bus". 

You trying hard to understand, but you will find that is as simple as that.

For regional routes (percursos interurbanos) there is also the term :
"camioneta" (vou apanhar a camioneta para a minha terra !)
"carreira" (autocarro + percurso) (old and more uncommon, but still in use -> "Vou apanhar a carreira 28 para a Estrela!")


----------

